# Opinions needed



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I would like to get everyones opinion on what I should do. I created a "creature crate" this year using an EFX-TEK prop-1 controller and an AP-8 sound board. Here is a link to some videos of the completed project. I'm contemplating doing one of the following:

1) Keep the prop the way it is and use it again next year.
2) Try and sell the prop and use the proceeds to built a new and different prop for next year. If I do this, how much do you think I should sell it for?
3) Dismantle the prop and use the guts to make a new prop for next year.

There are advantages and disadvantages to each option. The disadvantages to option 1 is that everyone has already seen this prop and if I use it next year, the prop won't have that "surprise" factor. The advantage of option 2 is someone else will have the joy of having and using this prop. The advantage of option 3 is the cost of next years prop will be much less since I will be able to re-use many of the components.

One cool thing that happened on Halloween is that one of the parents asked me if the crate was a reference to "Creep Show", which it was. I really appreciated their attention to the details and rewarded them with a piece of candy.

What do you think I should do?


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

How about this for an idea, take the guts out, use it in something else but still have the crate on display. If everyone that saw it this year knows about it, they will keep their distance. If you place it correctly, they will keep their distance within range of something else that will scare them.

I did this last year when I was a prop on our porch to scare everyone the before. The older kids knew what I did the year before and were on the look out for me on the porch. I used the same clothes, but filled them with expanding foam and laid it out on a table like a body. They stopped dead in their tracks when they saw it.

To their suprise, I cam up from behind them in a differenct costume and scared the heck out of them. Now they really don't know if I am coming or going!!!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL! I was going to say the exact same thing as Smelly-Skelly. I have a life size ghost puppet on a chest harness that I've worn for two years now. I think next year it is going on static display somewhere prominent, and I'll get the ToT's from behind while they are giving the ghost a wide berth.


----------

